# Express Entry Points



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi All,

I am a graduate mechanical engineer (specialising in biomedical stream) and I am looking to move to Canada as a permanent resident. From my understanding of this express entry system which is due to come into effect on the 1st of January, a job offer plays a huge factor for PR (points wise as well as priority wise). As a graduate mechanical engineer, I dont have a lot of work exp (approx. 10 months) and given the complex nature for job sponsorship and the monetary costs involved, I would completely rule that out at this stage. Do you guys reckon it'd be possible to migrate on the basis of language ability, age and qualifications alone? Is there like a cutoff score that I'd need to meet (this piece of crucial information seems to be missing and for a service which is due to be launched in less than two weeks time, I think this is pretty important).
Can you guys shed some light?

Regards
Abhi


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Bump


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Bump


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Engineer is a "regulated" profession in Canada. 

After a 4 -year degree in canada graduates need to serve 4 years as an "engineer in training" under a professional engineer to gain a P.eng designation after which they can be employed as an "Engineer".

foreign applicants have to apply mto a provincial association to have their qualifications assessed and to find out if they have to sit additional examinations/take additional courses.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Yes, from my research this is what I gather as well. But as a graduate I have little more than 11 months of work experience (just falls a bit short of the 12 months requirement). I am not quite sure if it would be possible to find a role from overseas especially if I dont have a lot of work experience. Not quite sure how this express entry job dating service would work out especially for young professionals who are just starting out.


----------

